

Loopt: Another Mobile Contender - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/loopt_another_mobile_contender.php

======
bprater
I have a iPhone question connected to this: if I'm running Loopt and switch to
Safari to surf for a minute, because of iPhones no background apps rule -- do
I lose my ability to stay on everyone's radar?

